# Early period?



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

I couldn't find a good place to post this question (I was looking for a women's health area but didn't want to go to pregnancy since we're not trying to conceive).

I am *always* very predictable with my period within a day or two. This month I just started my period today and it's a full week early. I noticed last month that I felt like I was starting to cramp around mid-month but didn't have any blood until my regular time.

I've heard that women can start to be irregular after having children, we have two. Is this true?


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Drewsmama, I have heard that childbearing can change some patterning and at the same time much of our hormonal fluctuations. It could simply be that, but then i cant help wondering your age? as early as our mid-thirties we can begin to see 'significant' (varying degrees) changes in our bodies, thinking, emotions-- that are brought on by the maturing reproductive system. The word would be perimenoupause- nothing to be afraid of just awareness that in the fact that 'that time'/ 'the change' doesnt happen in one day suddenly and bam!- we're there. Nope, really it's actually gradual.
~L


----------



## happeeevraftr (Mar 27, 2005)

It's funny, this same thing happened to me this month. From reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility a while back, I learned that when your period is earlier or later than usual, it is because you _ovulated_ earlier or later than usual. Most women have a set amount of days between ovulation and period (may vary 1-2 days, but not more than that), but the time between period and ovulation can vary significantly. Things that can affect ovulation include stress, diet, travel, sickness, etc. But those things don't affect when your period comes, as is commonly believed. So, it's possible something was going on in your life/body a couple of weeks ago to make you ovulate a little early, thus, your period came early.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Happee> Im sorry







I seem to read in your post a contradicting message. Is it me? I keep reading it and get the same thing. please clarify.
thankx.
~L


----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

Oh my perimenopause already? Whoa, I wasn't thinking that I was that old (32). This may be something to take into consideration with baby #3. I am wanting to wait 2 more years but we'll have to see.

Are there other things that I should be looking for that are associated with perimenopause?

Thank you for your post.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

I am only suggesting this since many people expect that menopause comes on 'later' and dont realize it is a process that Can start in the mid thirties and even occasionally in the early thirties. In your case i wouldnt worry just begin to become aware. The beginning of the changes that can take place over 10-15 yrs do not usually involve drastic hormonal changes that effect fertility. Think of this as a BETTER understanding of womens systems and thus an understanding that the time we are talking about is a journey that takes us somewhere.. but it's not an ending for a good chunk of time yet, and then, yes we dont reroduce but we can produce (we are creative beings afterall







)
Susun weed "New menopausal Years- the wise woman way *Alternative approaches for women 30-90 ..... Writes good holistic and learned info on womens health.

Christine Northrups book on menopause (sorry forgot title) is great too.

Are you noticing your pms to be worse? Any weight gain or changes in weight distribution? -Start making a journal of what youre noticing.

~L


----------



## happeeevraftr (Mar 27, 2005)

Okay, sorry about that. I think I see what doesn't sound right. The way I understand it, stress/illness etc. can affect when you ovulate. For example, if you normally ovulate on day 14 of your cycle, but you get sick around then, that could possibly postpone your ovulation. Same thing if you're traveling or under high stress or whatever. It's also possible that stress can make you ovulate earlier than you normally would too.

However, there is usually a very regular amount of time between when you ovulate and when you have your period. That is called your luteal phase (I think!) The average is about 14 days--that's 14 days from when you ovulate to when your period starts again. (That's just the average for many women though--it could be different for you--mine is 11 days actually. But it is generally the same each month for each woman. Does that make sense? So mine is usually 11 days long--it may once in a while be 10 or 12, but won't vary much more than that. But another woman may have a 16 day luteal phase--which may vary a bit, but not by more than a day or so.)

What I was saying is that being stressed out or ill when you are supposed to start your period won't delay your period (or make it come earlier). Once you have ovulated, the time you start your period is already set--no amount of illness or stress or vacationing will change it. (Well, except pregnancy, of course!!







)

I guess I'm just saying that if you're trying to look for factors for why your period started later or earlier than usual, you will want to look back to what was happening a few weeks ago--when you most likely ovulated.

Does that make any sense? I'm trying to explain what I read in TCYOF a while back, and it's the middle of the night again--forgive me!


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Happy- yes, that makes more sense to me now, thanks! You did a fine job of explaining something you read. I'd have to go get the book and copy!
~L


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Please read _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_ or _The Art of Natural Family Planning_...these both clue you in to what is going on with your body a thousand times more than high school sex-ed!

That said, there are many, many possible reasons for your experience! The thing that jumps out at me is that you've got a nursling (at least I'm assuming from your siggie







). Has he been nursing more frequently lately? Maybe he was sick around your expected time of ovulation? Nurslings can really impact our fertility! I'm still experiencing lactational amenorrhea, and my dd is 2 months older than your son, so obviously she's impacting mine!


----------

